# Our newest find



## jungleterry (Dec 29, 2021)

Wonderful gentleman in England is sending us his beautiful original 38 Raleigh  . Outstanding survivor. We are so excited to be the new care takers .Hope you enjoy the pictures . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## juvela (Dec 30, 2021)

-----

Thanks so much for sharing this new addition!   🤩





Just look at those head and seat angles  😲

Reminds one of a Dutch "omafiets" type cycle...


-----


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 30, 2021)

yes this is a amazing survivor


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Dec 31, 2021)

She is a beautiful machine, Terry! Congrats! I have a ‘39 that I am thrilled to have but it has much more patina.


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 31, 2021)

Your bike is nice too . This one will just set in the office I have others to ride lol


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Dec 31, 2021)

jungleterry said:


> Your bike is nice too . This one will just set in the office I have others to ride lol



Nice office addition!


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 31, 2021)

yes thank you


----------



## Dewane (Jan 1, 2022)

That is a beauty. I love the slack angles of those old roadsters, and that Wrights saddle…(chef’s kiss)

is that a bottle generator? I’m hardly an expert but wasn’t aware they had those back in the day.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Dewane said:


> That is a beauty. I love the slack angles of those old roadsters, and that Wrights saddle…(chef’s kiss)
> 
> is that a bottle generator? I’m hardly an expert but wasn’t aware they had those back in the day.



It's a fantastic example,  but that saddle unfortunately looks to be the only non-original part on the bike.
The saddle should be as @Threespeedmafia 's example.
But the 'Wrights' saddle as fitted is a suitable period replacement. 
Dynamo powered lighting originally came in around 1895 and by the 1930's "bottle" dynamos had pretty much superceded all other forms of lighting.


----------



## juvela (Jan 2, 2022)

-----

have found Miller brand dynamo lighting systems to be often associated with Raleigh products


-----


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 2, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> It's a fantastic example,  but that saddle unfortunately looks to be the only non-original part on the bike.
> The saddle should be as @Threespeedmafia 's example.
> But the 'Wrights' saddle as fitted is a suitable period replacement.
> Dynamo powered lighting originally came in around 1895 and by the 1930's "bottle" dynamos had pretty much superceded all other forms of lighting.



Good spotting. That Wright's looks like a replacement. It's the hardest part of the bike probably to find original and in good shape. Leather saddles were long-term wear items and replaced when they cracked or stretched or dried out. It would be very, very difficult to find an original 1930s leather saddle in that condition today. But it is a suitable replacement certainly.


----------



## dave429 (Jan 2, 2022)

I’m not usually into the English bikes, but that thing is really nice. I’d be happy to have a bike like that in my collection as well. Very nice find. Congratulations!


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 2, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> Good spotting. That Wright's looks like a replacement. It's the hardest part of the bike probably to find original and in good shape. Leather saddles were long-term wear items and replaced when they cracked or stretched or dried out. It would be very, very difficult to find an original 1930s leather saddle in that condition today. But it is a suitable replacement certainly.



I checked in the catalogue before stating that. 
All of the models for that year had a "Terry's Super Double Texture" model saddle, with the exception of that years 'All Weather Model' cycle which had a "Dunlop Waterproof" model saddle fitted.
And your right, these bicycles almost always have replacement saddles after so many years.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 2, 2022)

I do have a terrys brand saddle to put on him ,have a extra that I picked up for my 38 golden arrow so we are covered .


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 2, 2022)

jungleterry said:


> I do have a terrys brand saddle to put on him ,have a extra that I picked up for my 38 golden arrow so we are covered .



Glad to hear that.
I didn't want to appear negative about this latest acquisition, but when someone mentioned the 
saddle, and knowing of your appreciation of originality I felt I should mention it. 
 It's a fantastic find in really great condition.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 3, 2022)

thats okay for sure ,I thought that saddle was amazing to but not correct .


----------



## locomotion (Jan 3, 2022)

very nice original bicycle, great condition, should be glad to have that newer saddle so you can ride it without risking damaging your original saddle


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 3, 2022)

yes I agree


----------

